# 2019 RMEF Calendars Available



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The local chapters of the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation are now selling our 2019 Big Gun Calendars.

By purchasing one of these calendars, you are entered into the weekly drawing that is held live every Wednesday at the Midvale Sportsman's Warehouse. We give away two of the guns shown every Wednesday, every week for the entire year and you do not have to be present to win. We call the lucky people immediately following the drawing each week.

We also have bonus draws this year on each major holiday for items like: Strawberry Guided Fishing trips, stays at the Daniels Summit Lodge and more...

We give away 104 guns a year and because your name stays in the drawing for the entire year, you can win multiple times! Every year we have some lucky people that win multiple weeks. There are only a limited number of these printed and sold each year so get yours while you can.

There are also some valuable coupons on the calendar from some of our sponsors. The coupons are worth more than the price of the calendar. All the money raised stays here in Utah and helps to pay for the conservation projects that RMEF volunteers perform every year.

Please reach out to me if you'd like one of these, they make great gifts. You can also stop by the Midvale Sportsman's Warehouse or get one online at www.utahrmef.com on Wednesday's to pick one of these up. We hold the drawings there at 5:30pm every week.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/54456839


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just an FYI..

If you purchase these online they will be mailed to your Billing address automatically unless you specify a different shipping address in the Notes/Instructions section.


----------

